# Calorie Calculations for Body Re-Compositioning



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the questions I’m asked most frequently is, “Roman, how do you get your hair to sweep off to that side like that, making it appear concurrently meticulous and effortless? On a side note, how do you determine Caloric intake?”I have no idea why that question is so prevalent in my email, or exactly [...]

*Read More...*


----------

